# OKI 8432WT - white toner



## Darcus (May 7, 2021)

Hello all,
as I have mentioned before I am experimenting and converting an OKI 833 and OKI841 to an OKI 8432WT.
So far everything is working as it should but I would like to change the firmware. For this I need a serial number of an OKI8432wt. Is there anyone who can provide me with this ?

regards


----------

